# AMSTERDAM Herf



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

time for another international Amsterdam herf. We picked friday may 1st, saturday may 2nd and sunday may 3rd for the 3 day herf event. It will be an inter-board herf with members of my Dutch board, members from 2 other Dutch boards, members from the site from which the name is childishly blocked here and maybe some pufferfishes if some of you want to join us.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

new international Amsterdam herf, march 19/20/21 2010.


----------

